# Uber thiefs



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

I had an interesting ride today. An airport rematch going just a couple of miles. Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver. I don't expect to get a rematch at the airport anymore. But today I received one.
Picked up the rider and he was complaining about an increase in his fair. He said normally his fare is $8 and change. He said today his fare was over $15. He was talkin about an increase because of a shortage of cars. Which totally explains why they gave me the rematch.
At the end of the ride we decide to compare our apps. His app showed 15 dollars plus which included a surge. 
My payment was $5 and change. I received no Surge.
So I got 33 1/3 % of the ride. Uber got 66 2/3 % of the ride. Part of that was a surge of which I received nothing.
Yes I received my contractual $0.60 a mile Plus 13 cents a minute. But come on now, they're charging the rider a surge of which I get nothing. I'm sure this is not an isolated incident.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I had an interesting ride today. An airport rematch going just a couple of miles. Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver. I don't expect to get a rematch at the airport anymore. But today I received one.
> Picked up the rider and he was complaining about an increase in his fair. He said normally his fare is $8 and change. He said today his fare was over $15. He was talkin about an increase because of a shortage of cars. Which totally explains why they gave me the rematch.
> At the end of the ride we decide to compare our apps. His app showed 15 dollars plus which included a surge.
> My payment was $5 and change. I received no Surge.
> ...


Wow .. I haven't read that on here I don't think .. that's pathetic


----------



## Decay57 (May 22, 2017)

This has been happening since the implementation of Upfront pricing back on May 21st 2017. That's when Uber changed the Terms of Service to pay us per mile and min instead of a flat percentage of what the pax pay. This is why surge has been slowly disappearing over the last couple years. They still charge the pax the same high surge rates when its busy but they now suppress the surge (to nothing or very low amounts) on the drivers app so they don't have to pay us as much and pocket a higher percentage of the overall fare.

You can see all this info in the fare details on every ride you do. Uber claims to only take 25% but on average they've been getting 35-40% of the total amount paid by pax.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Happens all day long everyday. That’s why you need to have the rider app running to see if Uber is charging surge in the area you are in without paying or surging it on the drivers app. If charging riders and not showing on drivers app then decline or log off and most of the time it will surge in few minutes on drivers app. If I catch Uber doing that I will decline decline decline until it surges on drivers app.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver.


What's a gold Uber Pro driver?

Anyway, all successful service businesses do this. When you go to the auto shop and they charge you $90/hr labour, the mechanic who actually does the work doesn't get anywhere near that amount. If he earns $30/hr then he's doing well. Uber's been getting better at buying in labour cheap and selling it at large markups. The problem is that they're getting a little too good at it, and carving out their profit from underpaying drivers as opposed to charging their pax more. And that's why they're bringing legislation upon themselves now in CA and likely in more places soon.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What's a gold Uber Pro driver?


It's a carrot stick you rarely capture, but if you do you discover it taste like shit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> I had an interesting ride today. An airport rematch going just a couple of miles. Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver. I don't expect to get a rematch at the airport anymore. But today I received one.
> Picked up the rider and he was complaining about an increase in his fair. He said normally his fare is $8 and change. He said today his fare was over $15. He was talkin about an increase because of a shortage of cars. Which totally explains why they gave me the rematch.
> At the end of the ride we decide to compare our apps. His app showed 15 dollars plus which included a surge.
> My payment was $5 and change. I received no Surge.
> ...


Check out the featured thread on the Complaints Forum.

The Jalopnik website is working on a major story about Uber and Lyft ripping off drivers and they're asking drivers to send them screenshots of rides like yours.



The Gift of Fish said:


> What's a gold Uber Pro driver?
> 
> Anyway, all successful service businesses do this. When you go to the auto shop and they charge you $90/hr labour, the mechanic who actually does the work doesn't get anywhere near that amount. If he earns $30/hr then he's doing well. Uber's been getting better at buying in labour cheap and selling it at large markups. The problem is that they're getting a little too good at it, and carving out their profit from underpaying drivers as opposed to charging their pax more. And that's why they're bringing legislation upon themselves now in CA and likely in more places soon.


Big difference between Uber and an auto repair shop.

The shop has hefty overhead while Uber offloads almost all of the overhead to the drivers.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What's a gold Uber Pro driver?
> 
> Anyway, all successful service businesses do this. When you go to the auto shop and they charge you $90/hr labour, the mechanic who actually does the work doesn't get anywhere near that amount. If he earns $30/hr then he's doing well. Uber's been getting better at buying in labour cheap and selling it at large markups. The problem is that they're getting a little too good at it, and carving out their profit from underpaying drivers as opposed to charging their pax more. And that's why they're bringing legislation upon themselves now in CA and likely in more places soon.


Service shops don't raise their rates Because their parking lots are full of customers and they don't have enough mechanics.


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

If anything it's the customer/passenger that should be upset. And the fact that they are paying these higher prices lets me know that Uber/Lyft are full of crap when they say they can't pay the drivers more.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

And, recall the advertisements and promo, pre-upfront fare...drivers get 75-80% of the fare...and that's the way it was for about 2 years in LV. Isn't that false advertising and or breach of contract? I think if the DOJ had copies of everything including the promo stuff...Uber and Lyft could face some harsh reality. And, btw, in the original TOS agreement, there was no mention of multiple fares...deceptive business practices?


----------



## Desperada (Aug 23, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I had an interesting ride today. An airport rematch going just a couple of miles. Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver. I don't expect to get a rematch at the airport anymore. But today I received one.
> Picked up the rider and he was complaining about an increase in his fair. He said normally his fare is $8 and change. He said today his fare was over $15. He was talkin about an increase because of a shortage of cars. Which totally explains why they gave me the rematch.
> At the end of the ride we decide to compare our apps. His app showed 15 dollars plus which included a surge.
> My payment was $5 and change. I received no Surge.
> ...


Every time I've brought things like that to their attention, they've adjusted my share up. You should email them. They won't risk losing you completely for a few bucks if you sound adamant. They'll give it to you. Stand up for yourself. You'll feel better about them, and about you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Desperada said:


> You'll feel better about them, and about you.


I'm betting you are half-right about that...



R3drang3r said:


> Service shops don't raise their rates Because their parking lots are full of customers and they don't have enough mechanics.


Oh, I dunno ...
I recently moved into a new home. It needs gutters and winter's coming.
I called a local roofing company yesterday and was told by the nice lady that they were booked up for work until May of 2021. Yes, that's not a typo ... of 2021. They have 18 mos of work scheduled. 
With the recent fires we had last year (thousands of homes burned) and the national uptick in home building because of the economy ... they just don't have the workers. 
Two years ago seamless gutters were just over $6 a foot installed -- they are now almost twice that.
The cost of supplies is going up too. Sheetrock has gone up 25% in the last six months. 
I kind of wanted seamless gutters, but looks like I'll be drafting some friends help installing seamed gutters myself.

If you understand a supply/demand curve, you know that as the price goes UP the demand goes DOWN. If you purposefully want fewer customers while keeping your profit margin the same, raise prices.
Then you have a certain percentage of your 'customers' doing their own gutters, yet you are making the same profit.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> I had an interesting ride today. An airport rematch going just a couple of miles. Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver. I don't expect to get a rematch at the airport anymore. But today I received one.
> Picked up the rider and he was complaining about an increase in his fair. He said normally his fare is $8 and change. He said today his fare was over $15. He was talkin about an increase because of a shortage of cars. Which totally explains why they gave me the rematch.
> At the end of the ride we decide to compare our apps. His app showed 15 dollars plus which included a surge.
> My payment was $5 and change. I received no Surge.
> ...


I have had up to 80 percent of fares taken including this past weekend prior to the Browns football game.



Decay57 said:


> This has been happening since the implementation of Upfront pricing back on May 21st 2017. That's when Uber changed the Terms of Service to pay us per mile and min instead of a flat percentage of what the pax pay. This is why surge has been slowly disappearing over the last couple years. They still charge the pax the same high surge rates when its busy but they now suppress the surge (to nothing or very low amounts) on the drivers app so they don't have to pay us as much and pocket a higher percentage of the overall fare.
> 
> You can see all this info in the fare details on every ride you do. Uber claims to only take 25% but on average they've been getting 35-40% of the total amount paid by pax.


Anything Uber claims should be taken with a grain of salt. They have obviously shown the company and their leaders see no cultural shame in lying to drivers, paxoles, and investors. Lying is what these companies are good at and how they built this house of cards.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> I had an interesting ride today. An airport rematch going just a couple of miles. Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver. I don't expect to get a rematch at the airport anymore. But today I received one.
> Picked up the rider and he was complaining about an increase in his fair. He said normally his fare is $8 and change. He said today his fare was over $15. He was talkin about an increase because of a shortage of cars. Which totally explains why they gave me the rematch.
> At the end of the ride we decide to compare our apps. His app showed 15 dollars plus which included a surge.
> My payment was $5 and change. I received no Surge.
> ...


This is not new. It's been going on for years. Back in 2015, it was done by manipulating surge amount. Charge more to the pax, pay less to the drivers. On average guber has been loosing a billion to two billion per quarter and they are on their last leg of business capital, now probably under $7-8 billion and they need to be profitable at any cost for their survival. I am glad this all upfront pricing white collar guber crime is more visible and frequent and no one is happy about it. It's more in the media also. AB5 law just passed, a nail in guber and gryft coffin. Now I am praying this AB5 law spread out all over the North American market which I hope will make their lose double or triple per quarter. Rideshare industry deserve this. Drivers can survive without ridershare industry. Rideshare industry can't survive without drivers.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I had an interesting ride today. An airport rematch going just a couple of miles. Since the first I am only a gold Uber Pro Driver. I don't expect to get a rematch at the airport anymore. But today I received one.
> Picked up the rider and he was complaining about an increase in his fair. He said normally his fare is $8 and change. He said today his fare was over $15. He was talkin about an increase because of a shortage of cars. Which totally explains why they gave me the rematch.
> At the end of the ride we decide to compare our apps. His app showed 15 dollars plus which included a surge.
> My payment was $5 and change. I received no Surge.
> ...


SURcharge, not SURGE. Airports collect fees. LAX chargers Uber a flat $4.10 'surcharge' fee. Every driver's pick-up or drop-off counts (except for handicapped riders). 
Your 'subject to airoport fee' rider paid $15, minus LAX's mandatory $4.10 ransom 'surcharge'. So, only $11 remaining is actual income, from Uber's perspective.

Your bookie, Uber gets (1) flat $2.90 'booking fee', plus 25% from adjusted $11 net.

This IS WHY drivers (with working brain cells, not brain-dead types) HATE short rides. 
This is WHY Uber LOVES short rides.

Short distance rides are a charity work (unless tips are included). Drivers AND riders with longer distance needs subsidize ALL short distance trips - not Uber or investors.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

And with AB5 passing in Cali -- they are in even worse shape.
Depends on if Gov Newsome will give them an exemption -- and that will happen as soon as they negotiate out how much Uber will have to 'donate' to the Gov's 're-election fund.'
This is the way socialist gov't works.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Wow .. I haven't read that on here I don't think .. that's pathetic


Happens all the time. I check this myself periodically by doing a trip in the fixed amount surge zone yet my 2x Surge (IOS) app shows a multiplier surge, typically 2 to 3x when my fixed rate is $4 or $5. when the trip is done and the surge is still going I'll "order" the same trip in the rider app and the cost is typically consistent the 2x to 3x as well as the pay breakdown I see, yet we only get $4. the 2x or 3x would have been $8 or $12 which is the extra that LUber gets and steals from us. They are thieve plain and simple... Yet we still drive for them and let them slip the long one in inch by inch....


----------



## Ashman618 (Aug 28, 2019)

When you contract a company that doesn’t make profits you need to expect this


----------

